# Confused on storing a car with air-ride..



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Seems like my golf will be sitting for a bit, in the garage. It has an air-lift kit on it and I am very curious what might be the proper way to set the car up to avoid damage to the struts? The garage is very cool in the winter months and very humid in the summer months. I would imagine the car will not be moving for at least 4-5 months. Any input would be great as my kit only has 300 miles on it and I would hate to see it damaged somehow.:heart:


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but from my understanding you should put blocks of wood under your pinch welds and air out on those.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

this was close to same advice I had heard many moons ago, looking to get some confirmation here. Would be great if [email protected] bagriders or someone like him would respond to confirm.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I have jacks under my car so the bags are not fully compressed. About two weeks or so I start the car and air it up and down. Then I replace the jacks empty the tank and do it again in another 2 weeks.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

alright, have to go pick up some jack stands for sure.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I would just put it on jack stands and drain the tank like already stated. Why are you storing it? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Going to get on that soon! Honestly, I don't forsee myself doing anything with the car for a long time, I am just not into it anymore. I really would like to sell it, but not having any luck.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I been airing up and down every few weeks. But leaving it pretty much all the way up in the mean time. I guess I dont have leaks because the height stays up.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

I'd say get it on jack stands. With any car just sitting there for months on end it can be a good idea. But as stated previously, put it on jack stands and every few weeks move air through it just to make sure you don't have a leak when you do decide to drive it again.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the replies everyone, very helpful and confirmed what my assumption was.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

_06 MK5 GTI_ - air lift XL fronts - ss re5 w/D-cups for the rear

Put mine on jack stands, wheels off. No air in the tank/bags. Then supported the front bags so they do not hang.


Didnt have to do anything to the rears they just sit in the control arm, the are fine.


I hear leaving your bags compressed over along time is bad for them... working/storing mine for the winter also.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

very cool, thanks. I live in cali, so not storing for winter. I have lost interest in the car, haha. I have driven it a total of 3 times since june 2010!


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

why not just pull the air ride and sell it. sit the car on stock suspention


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

1sikgti said:


> very cool, thanks. I live in cali, so not storing for winter. I have lost interest in the car, haha. I have driven it a total of *3 times since june 2010*!


wow


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Youre crazy, I love your Gti/cabby looks sweet on those works. Post updated pics!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

jettahead99 said:


> Youre crazy, I love your Gti/cabby looks sweet on those works. Post updated pics!


Nothing to update really. The cabby is the wifes,the golf is mine. She was borrowing the works, we have some Porsche 7 slots coming soon for the cabrio. I been contemplating parting the car out but it would not be worth it for me. I counted the number of times I driven the golf since 2010 and its exactly 4 times! Around the block at a buddies house and home from his house in march of this year, once to my body shop the same month,and once around my block last month.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

1sikgti said:


> Nothing to update really. The cabby is the wifes,the golf is mine. She was borrowing the works, we have some Porsche 7 slots coming soon for the cabrio. I been contemplating parting the car out but it would not be worth it for me. I counted the number of times I driven the golf since 2010 and its exactly 4 times! Around the block at a buddies house and home from his house in march of this year, once to my body shop the same month,and once around my block last month.


Thats crazy, if you lost intrest a color change/wrap or some power might get you back into it.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Funny you should say that! The plan was to respray it white and start fresh, but I have this accord wagon I really want some work done to, since being stock is pretty boring.For the cost of a respray,I can have the wagon on proper wheels,coilovers and lighting with some left over for hot wheels, haha.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

1sikgti said:


> Funny you should say that! The plan was to respray it white and start fresh, but I have this accord wagon I really want some work done to, since being stock is pretty boring.For the cost of a respray,I can have the wagon on proper wheels,coilovers and lighting with some left over for hot wheels, haha.


I'm sorry.. Accord wagon? :laugh: I am NOT a fan. To each his own but dailys are supposed to be boring, bring the gti back, you wont regret it unless you K swap and boost that Accord.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I would just make sure it wasn't laying out the whole time. Kills your bushings. Other than that I would not worry much! As for the airing up and down things... Why would you do this? You are just introducing moisture to the system and this isn't a motor that needs to be run.


----------



## REVoKED DuB (Jul 16, 2008)

jettahead99 said:


> you wont regret it unless you *H* swap and boost that Accord.



*J* swap


Fixed that for my self


----------

